# Cardboard Spinning Wheel/Charkha



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I designed a cardboard spinning wheel/charkha
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/charka.html

It was designed to be built without woodworking tools or skills.

Please take a look, it may be helpful.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

That is absolutely tooooooo kewl!!!!
Way to go!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco way to be creative. That is very very cool! Is that bobbin made out of cardboard too?

God things like this get my creative brain going. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I just had to add this link for a great video about chakra spinning
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5PJrzLdAbk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5PJrzLdAbk[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese that is a beautiful video. My sister just finished many months of travel in India and I think she may have spent time with that tribe of people. The piercings and jewelry are specific to them, if I remember correctly. She has some pictures of fabric drying at the beach like that too.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

That cardboard spinning wheel is cooool! Thank you for this, I've filed it away for future reference!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Franco way to be creative. That is very very cool! Is that bobbin made out of cardboard too?


Yes, the bobbin is simply a dowel in a spool with disc from a poptarts box taped on the ends. In keeping with the low tech model and using things on hand.

I've made drop spindles with chopsticks and cereal boxes.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco that is fantastic! I think we should start a thread on creative ways we have found to spin when we needed equipment and couldn't get it.

Franco if I start the thread would you start posting pictures and text about these creative things you have made? Or you can go ahead and start a thread. I know we have so many people who want to spin or knit or whatever and either don't have access to equipment or can't afford it. Like you the, "I cant afford it" seems to be the most common reason people don't begin or carry on learning.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sure, start a thread like "Do-it-yourself and Discount Fiber Gear"

I have ideas I can pass on. And some links I've found.
A lot of it is stuff they teach kids in crafts classes
and it even works when grownups do it! 

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Now that's so clever it is cool!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Liese said:


> I just had to add this link for a great video about chakra spinning
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5PJrzLdAbk


Thank you for posting that link.
It is a wonderful look at what can be accomplished when
the desire and the will is there.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is so cool, Franco!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

That is really really cool! Well done.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you guys.

Now, if someone would build one and tell me how it went!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just had to bump this thread back up.

I got my latest issue of Spin-Off yesterday. Opened it up and thought, "Hey! Isn't that Franco!?!?!"

Yup, Franco's charka made Spin-Off.

Hearty Congrats, Franco!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We have a celebrity amongst us :dance: Congratulations Franco!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmm, that's going to bump my website stats.

Have a good day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You didn't know you were being featured in Spin-Off???

Wowser!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, the magazine asked about mentioning my cardboard spinning wheel in their Fall issue and I guess it's a good little blurb. They used the picture off my website. I'll have to check my stats when I get home.

My webpage link is
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/charka.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha, I found that site while searching for Charkas and never thought the designer was an HTer. I'm attempting to build something like a great wheel but it isn't finished yet.


----------

